# VIDEO: Two BMW 3.0 CSL Batmobiles race head to head



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The sound of the CSL on track is amazing and this video gives a good taste of what it's like to be in the passenger seat at speed. Ride along as two real BMW CSL's duke it out on the high banks at Daytona for the HSR Classic 24. Santiago Orjuela, camera car #201, dices with Brian Redman, in the #51 LeMans class winning (1973) BMW CSL.

https://youtu.be/jwaAJYKON-U

*Some more CSL sites and sounds here!*

_*Took a hot lap in the #25 CSL a while back, with Bobby Rahal behind the wheel. Check out the write up here.*_


----------

